# Connexion à un terminal distant



## chouchou (11 Novembre 2001)

Est-il possible de se connecter à un terminal unix distant en passant par la commande telnet, et de renvoyer l'affichage du terminal sur OSX.1 avec la commande setenv DISPLAY localhost:0.0 ?

A part ça, la commande xkill ne marche pas et c'est bien dommage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2001)

xkill ne marche pas, tout comme tout les binaires x11.
installes Xfree et Xdarwin
oui on peut faire du telnet vers l'exterieur.
pour le setenv DISPLAY, il faut qu'un serveur X tourne sur ta machine, cf. installes X11

pour ca, il suffit de lire les autres posts

quelques url...
http://www.macplus.net/Actu/Dossiers/05_01_x11/ 
http://www.macplus.net/Actu/Dossiers/11_01_linux_osx/index.shtml


----------



## Einbert (12 Novembre 2001)

C'est quoi cette commande avec DISPLAY ?
Est-ce qu'elle permet, en plus de telnet (que j'utilise beaucoup pour mes séries d'info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), de se loguer sur une machine Unix par exemple en mode graphique ?? En fait est-ce que c'est possible de le faire à partir d'un X Window, resp. à partir de XDarwin ? Du style je pourrais me loguer sur un Sun de l'école en mode graphique et ainsi avoir l'interface KDE ??

++


----------



## chouchou (12 Novembre 2001)

ben a priori tout à fait mon cher.

setenv renvoie l'affichage sur TA machine, à condition qu'elle soit équipée d'un X-Windows (c'est ce que je crois avoir compris). De là à ce qu'elle t'affiche l'interface, y'a de la marge. Il ya un truc sous windows qui permet de le faire et qui s'appelle XWin32, mais je ne suis pas sûr que setenv DISPLAY fasse exactement la même chose.


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2001)

si si, tu peux afficher l'écran de la sun sur ton mac. Pour cela, il suffit d'installer xfree86 et xdarwin
après, tu te log en telnet sur la sun.
tu fais un setenv DISPLAY=&lt;@ip du mac&gt;:0
(je ne suis plus très sur de la syntaxe, au niveau du égal)
après, tu peux lancer un terminal.
ce terminal s'affiche chez toi, mais en fait, c'est un terminal qui tourne sur la sun. Tout ce que tu tapes dedans est exécuté sur la sun, mais affiché chez toi.
Après, il te faut lancer un window manager....
Fait des essais, et tu comprendras
P.S. surtout, ne ferme pas le telnet, sinon, tu tues toutes les applis lancées depuis la sun....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2001)

le serveur X lit la variable d'environement DISPLAY pour savoir ou doivt s'ouvrir les fenetres

setenv DISPLAY machine:n1.n2

machine, c'est le DNS ou l'IP de la machine ou tu veux afficher

n1 c'est le numero de l'ecran
n2 c'est le numero du serveur X

ou l'inverse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avant "d'exporter" le DISPLAY, il faut dire a la machine ou tu es connecter d'autoriser l'operation

pour ca, il faut taper dans le terminal 

xhost + machineserveur

et ca tu le fais sur ta machine, donc avant le telnet ou ssh...


donc en resume

1) xhost + machineserveur

2) ssh ou telnet machineserveur

3) setenv DISPLAY machineclient:0.0   

0.0 c'est serveur 0 ecran 0, 99% des cas!

notons au passage que ssh possede une option -X
lire le dernier linux mag pour en savoir plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2001)

pour information, 
j'ai lance a la maison a partir d'un xterm

-Window Maker (qui tournait sur une sun Ultra 10)
- OLVWM (open look window manager, toujours sur sun)
- Gnome, etc tout fonctionne

j'ai meme lance Wincenter, c'est un client NT qui tourne dans un serveur X

donc le soft tournait sur un PC sous NT, son affichage etait sur une station sun, et etait forwarde sur mon mac a la maison, 

moi tordu??? quelle idee

je vous parle meme pas de StreetFighter II sur xmame...
LOL


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2001)

Moi, j'ai aussi un truc pas mal :
j'exporte l'affichage de mon imac sous XDarwin sur mon powerbook qui fait tourner un client x11
pas mal non ?
et voilà Gimp sur un PowerBook 5300 ce qui a le disque dur en veille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Pour information, sur NeXT STEP, il y avait une commande un peu similaire.

open -NX machine Application


----------



## Einbert (13 Novembre 2001)

J'ai bel et bien réussi à afficher l'environment de travail workshop depuis un Sun sur mon petit mac, mais comment faites vous pour afficher la totale, je veux dire que je vois sur mon écran le desktop de kde ou gnome par exemple ??

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Pour ca il ne faut pas que tu es de window manager qui tourne sur ton mac.

pour ca tu fais un peu de menage dans ton .xinitrc

il devrait se termier par une 

wmaker

tu ne lance pas de window manager, tu aura alors une simple console.
la tu fais la manip precedante


----------



## Einbert (13 Novembre 2001)

Et si je me logue en rootless ??
Tu mets alors juste un # devant _exec wmaker_ dans le fichier _.xinitrc_ ??

++

P.S Faut quand même dire qu'avec le modem interne c'est quand même pas mal lent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! Vivement que je reçoive l'ADSL cette semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

Autre question au passage : quelle est la commande qui permet d'afficher le numéro ip actuel ?? 

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

oui, avec un modem, c'est tres lent!

tu met effectivement cette ligne en commentaire

#wmaker

pour connaitre ton adresse ip:

ifconfig -a

si tu as un modem, ton interface reseau devrait etre ppp0

donc l'ip doit etre en face de inet sous ppp0

sinon, il y a Internet Connection.app qui te la donne, ou encore Network Utility.app


----------



## simon (13 Novembre 2001)

ou par exemple avec ce petit soft java de mon cru   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MyIPAdresse

et en passant tu peux même me faire un ptit feedback    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[12 novembre 2001 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## Einbert (13 Novembre 2001)

Merci bien pour toutes ces réponses très instructives...J'essaierai une fois à la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si problèmes il y a, ben je saurai où poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





++


----------



## Einbert (13 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*ou par exemple avec ce petit soft java de mon cru    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MyIPAdresse

et en passant tu peux même me faire un ptit feedback     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[12 novembre 2001 : message édité par Simon]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NO problemo Simon...J'essaierai des que je serai a la maison et te ferai un feedback

En fait je voulais savoir la commande, ceci me permettant de faire un petit script pour me connecter sur un Sun avec interface graphique sans devoir a chaque fois taper tout le tralala...surtout entre autre setenv DISPLAY &lt;mon_add_ip&gt;:0.0 ...
Existe-il alors une commande (j'ai un peu lu dans les man pages, mais rien trouve de concret...) qui me permette de seulement avoir l'adresse ip ? Ou comment creer un script qui me permette de recuperer juste l'adresse ip a partir de la commande ifconfig -a ??
Autre question concernant les scripts :
pour declarer une variable, c'est bien avec 
setenv &lt;nom_de_variable&gt; &lt;la valeur pour la variable&gt; ? Puis pour la reutiliser par la suite on met un $ devant le nom de la variable, non ??

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

fait un filtre avec grep et awk!

ifconfig ppp0 | grep inet | awk '{print $2}'

si ton interface est en1 ou en0 remplace ppp0 par cette interface dans la ligne en question

pour transformet la ligne en script

met ca dans un fichier:

------
#!/bin/sh
ifconfig ppp0 | grep inet | awk '{print $2}'
------
appelles le getip

et fait un 

chmod a+x getip 

pour le rendre executable


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (13 Novembre 2001)

petite question dans le même registre

J'ai l'habitude d'utiliser Exceed pour prendre à distance des machines unix ou linux. En fait c'est un client X11.

J'ai installé sur mon G4 un serveur X. Mais bien évidemment Exceed n'arrive pas à dialoguer avec le Mac.

Quelqu'un connait-il les fichiers de conf de X11 qui pourraient permettre de faire fonctionner le dialogue avec Exceed. Ou bien me fais-je des idées et ce n'est pas possible ?


----------



## Webintosh (27 Novembre 2001)

Hello,

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà essayé de se connecter à une station Sun et rediriger l'affichage le tout en étant sur un réseau interne qui se partage une adresse IP à l'aide d'une machine sous Linux.

Le tout sans avoir à modifier la configuration de linux (firwall maximum).
(Les adresses ip internes sont du type 192.168.xxx.xxx pour les connaisseurs)

J'ai installé Xfree86 4.1, gnome 1.4 à l'aide de fink 0.3.1.
Et au passage, j'ai perdu les caractères accentué après l'install de fink, vous avez déjà vu ce prob quelque part ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

oui, ca doit marcher a traver un firewall
pour les accents, je ne sais pas


----------



## Webintosh (27 Novembre 2001)

Justement c'est ma question (ou bien je l'ai mal formulée ?), comment puis-je faire car j'ai suivi la marche à suivre:
1) xhost
2) ssh sur machinedistante
3) setenv DISPLAY ipdemamachine:0.0

Mais il me retourne cette erreur:
xhost:  unable to open display "195.202.xxx.xxx:0.0"
Check the DISPLAY environment variable or use `-d'.
Also use the `xhost' program to verify that it is set to permit connections from your machine.

[27 novembre 2001 : message édité par Webintosh]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

en fait ca coince a cette ligne:

setenv DISPLAY ipdemamachine:0.0

parce que derriere le firewall, ipdemamachine est inaccessible.
et c'est un probleme que j'avais pas vu hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




regarde du cote de ssh, il y a une option -x qui permet le forward de fenetre X.
une reference:
Linux magazine, Novembre 2001, p.24

le paragraphe s'appelle Faciliter les choses avec le port forwarding.
la ligne de commande est specifique linux (noyau 2.2 et 2.4), sur os X la commande c'est sysctl.
mais ca tombe bien, ton firewall est sous linux non?
il faut ecrire une ligne sous linux.
je te conseille de faire une recherche sur le web a propos du forwarding et ssh.
je cherche encore un peu


----------



## Webintosh (28 Novembre 2001)

Ca marche !!
Unix power les amis !!
Merci William
Il suffisait en effet de lire le manuel de la commande ssh.
En effet, la commande ssh "sait" elle-même rediriger les info du serveur Xwindow et on active le tout en ajoutant un -X à la ligne de commande ...

Ex: ssh -X -l username machinedistante

Et plus besoin de faire de xhost et setenv DISPLAY !!!


----------



## Einbert (28 Novembre 2001)

Depuis que j'ai installé un routeur, je n'arrive plus à faire afficher des fenêtres(ceci dit, ce n'est pas le seul problème que j'ai depuis, car entre autre je n'arrive plus à utiliser software update...ceci dit juste en passant si qqun avait une idée...), car avec ifconfig -a, ben il me sort plein d'info que je n'avais pas avant...du moins je peux voir qu'il sépare en deux : 
-une partie pour lo0
-une partie pour en0

Bon, ben il me semble qu'il y a plein d'adresses ip...comment je fais maintenant pour dire à la machine distante à quelle adresse elle doit afficher les fenêtres ? Je veux dire, je ne sais vraiment pas qu'elle adresse ip prendre... En plus, est-ce que la firewall interne au routeur ne risque pas de bloquer l'envoi de la machine distante...à moins que le xhost accepte tout venant de cette machine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2001)

lo0 c'est localhost, c'est l'inteface "interne" de la machine, elle ne passe pas par la carte ethernet.
sont ip est 127.0.0.1
en0, c'est l'interface qui correspont a la prise RJ45 (ethernet).
c'est l'adresse de la machine peut etre multiple, elle en a autant que d'interface.
mais si tu n'as que lo0 et en0, ton ip c'est celle de en0
elle se trouve juste apres inet, en dessous de en0


----------

